
How Mind Control works. - mcs
http://reflectionsinthenight.com/mind_control.htm
======
mcs
This has always reminded me of how fragile the human condition is, and how
similar people are to the computers that they build. Little late for the
American Independence Day, but whatever.

------
mgkimsal
Kenny Craig's pretty good at mind control:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H70tFbCAKNo>

------
maeon3
Sociopaths are samuri ninjas at mind control. Read this:

[http://antimisandry.com/mens-health/venus-dark-side-
female-s...](http://antimisandry.com/mens-health/venus-dark-side-female-
sociopaths-emotional-manipulative-abuse-against-men-18904.html)

------
lightweb
If most of the world would stop watching television, movies, playing video
games and listening to copious quantities of audio media, it would be a much
happier place here.

Also, read Eckhart Tolle.

Learn to be present.

